# After getting a stob stuck thru glove and into knuckle



## woodchuck357 (Feb 7, 2013)

I made a cutlass type of hand guard for my machete. When the hand quits hurting some I'll give it a try.:bang:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 7, 2013)

Ouch, if it went through the glove that had to hurt. Also hello from a fellow Arky.


----------



## dancan (Feb 8, 2013)

This will solve that problem .


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 8, 2013)

*That looks much to specialized for me*

I'll stick with my pirate-ized corn knife! But thanks for the suggestion. Guess I could add a hand guard to that, also.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 10, 2013)

Those swedish brush axes are pretty handy. Especially for blackberry vines and bigger stuff but a good ole machete is better for some things. My swede axe is standard equipment in my jeep.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 13, 2013)

*My Corn Knife(machete)*

has a 3/4 inch wide back edge for about 6 inches about 1/3 of the way back from the tip, tapering toward the edge, hilt, and tip. It can be used to drive a wedge, dig a hole, whittle a toothpick, be used as a draw knife to make an ax handle, and cut a 2 inch limb with one stroke. I can't think of a single tool that is more versatile.

Don't think I'll be trading it in! :msp_wub:


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 23, 2013)

*The hand guard worked fine untill...*

I went to use the knife to pound a wedge into a kerf, and the guard was in the way. So it's off with the guard, maybe I can work out a quick change hand guard, or just wear a steel armored glove when slashing brush.


----------

